# Fujifilm FinePix X100



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 20, 2010)

```
<div id="attachment_5036" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 560px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/fuji-finepix-x100.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-5036" title="fuji-finepix-x100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/fuji-finepix-x100.jpg" alt="" width="550" height="357" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The Fujifilm FinePix X100</p></div>
<p><strong>Itâ€™s not a Canon!

<span style="font-weight: normal;">No, itâ€™s not. Itâ€™s something that has caught the photo gear world by surprise. I donâ€™t think too many people were expecting Fuji of all companies to compete head to head with the German made Leica X1.</span></strong></p>
<p>On the surface the camera looks like a winner. The retro design is getting big thumbs up from everything I have read. Some are even calling it â€œmore beautiful than a Leica M9″ (easy now).</p>
<strong>Specifications</strong>
<table id="tech-spec">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td>Model Name</td>
<td>FinePix X100</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Number of effective pixels</td>
<td>12.3 million pixels</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>CCD Sensor</td>
<td>APS-C CMOS Sensor</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Storage Media</td>
<td>SD / SDHC / SDXC memory card</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Lens</td>
<td>High-performance FUJINON lens with Super EBC Coating</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Focal Length</td>
<td>23mm, equivalent to 35mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Aperture Range</td>
<td>F2 to F16</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Exposure Mode</td>
<td>Programmed auto mode, Aperture priority mode, Shutter priority mode and Manual mode</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Exposure Compensation</td>
<td>-2.0EV-+2.0EV</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Shutter Speed</td>
<td>Bulb, 30 sec. to 1/4000 sec.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Focus</td>
<td>High-speed contrast AF</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Optical Viewfinder</td>
<td>0.5X magnification with approx. 90% frame coverage</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Electronic Viewfinder</td>
<td>Ultrafine 1,440,000-dot LCD</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>LCD Monitor</td>
<td>2.8-inch, Colour LCD monitor, approx 460,000 dots</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Movie Recording</td>
<td>1280Ãƒâ€”720 HD with stereo sound</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Dimensions</td>
<td>126.5(W) x 74.4(H) x 53.9(D) mm including lens</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<div id="attachment_5039" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/pic_01.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-5039" title="pic_01" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/pic_01.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="134" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The Hybrid Viewfinder Explained in Pictures.</p></div>
<p><strong>Hybrid Viewfinder

</strong>This looks like a very cool development if I understand it correctly.</p>
<blockquote><p>The Hybrid Viewfinder on the FinePix X100 combines the window-type Ã¢â‚¬Å“bright frameÃ¢â‚¬Â optical viewfinder found in high-end film cameras such as 35mm or medium-format cameras, and the electronic viewfinder system incorporated in fixed single lens or mirrorless digital cameras. By using integrating a prism for the 1,440,000 dot LCD panel image on the viewing screen in the reverse-Galilean optical finder, the Hybrid Viewfinder can show both the shooting frame and a variety of shooting data.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong>What does it costs?

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Initial reports list the camera at around $1500 USD. Is that too much? To sell a lot of them, yes it is. The world may love it today, but I have a lot of doubts the world will love it enough to shell out $1500+ in droves.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>Versus The Leica X1 & Sigma DP2?

<span style="font-weight: normal;">The other 2 APS-C sensor fixed lens compacts (hopefully Iâ€™m not forgetting anyone) have Ã‚ found a niche market of sorts. The X1 has received some rave reviews from the Leica community.Ã‚ The DP2 has found fans as well, and their camera is priced in the â€œaffordableâ€ range for someone serious about a compact.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong>Full Press Release: <a href="http://www.fujifilm.com/news/n100920.html">http://www.fujifilm.com/news/n100920.html</a></strong></p>
<p>Iâ€™ll be sure to check this camera out at Photokina, Iâ€™m sure thereâ€™s going to be a very large crowd around it.</p>
<p>Availability is pegged to be the spring of 2011</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Master_of_the_Universe said:


> CR guy, yes your are forgetting the Sony NEX.
> 
> I love this Fuji.
> I want one.
> Even the focal length is what I want.



The NEX is an EVIL camera. This is a fixed lens compact. I'll update the post to reflect that.


----------



## kubelik (Sep 20, 2010)

this looked really exciting ... until I saw "fixed lens". not interchangable, not even variable length. absolute deal-breaker


----------



## Rocky (Sep 20, 2010)

DEngle said:


> Check out the interface (the cleave line) on the prism (beam cube). It's backwards. It's a "theorist beam splitter." ;D



The drawing is right. It is not a light splitter. It is a "combiner" . Either the light from the bright frame or the LCD is combined with the light from the view finder window(scenery) and reach your eye.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Fuji will have no problem selling the *X100*. The 23mm (x 1.5 = 35mm) f2.0-22 lens is a winner. The analog controls are a winner, I really dislike menu driven cameras! 

Some people have complained about the fixed non-zoom lens, but to the target audience this is a *giant plus*.

Fuji tends to sell to non-traditional cameras:

*Fujifilm GF670 Rangefinder Folding Camera* http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/678957-REG/Fujifilm_16019089.html

*Fujifilm Instax 210 Instant Film Camera* http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/657176-REG/Fujifilm_15950793_Instax_210_Instant_Film.html


----------



## Rocky (Sep 20, 2010)

Check out this site.It got a lot more detail. 
http://www.dpreview.com/news/1009/10091910fujifilmx100.asp

It is a beauty and a photographer's camera.

They could put a Leica M mount on it on the next generation and give Leica M9 a run for the money.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 20, 2010)

roger said:


> I was amazed by this camera, until I found out about the possible price.
> 
> It will be a hot sell at $700. But $1500?
> 
> And one more thing: Fujifilm released this camera too early. There will six months before it actually ships, and in the digital world, that's a very long time. Fujifilm left X100 vulnerable to other companies to come up with a better alternatives, once they understand this is a lucrative market.



This is aimed at a specific niche market, not the general market, so price shouldn't be a problem.

They did the same thing when they announced the GF670 film camera. People were making deposits to get a place in line! They didn't care about the wait, they just wanted one. The X-1 has been out for a while, and Canikon has made no attempt to get into that market.

BTW some Fuji cameras are sold by VoigtlÃ¤nder. The Bessa III is a re-badged Fuji GF670 http://www.voigtlaender.de/cms/voigtlaender/voigtlaender_cms.nsf/id/pa_fdih7jzkae.html and I expect VoigtlÃ¤nder to sell a re-badged X100.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll buy one if it's priced at the Rebel level. Otherwise, the Rebel is a more useful backup camera for me.
Very cool looking though, and 35mm is my favorite focal length.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually I'd like to see a Full Frame version from Canon with a fast 35mm fixed lens. I'd pay $3000 for that one.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 20, 2010)

lotus said:


> Son of Daguerre said:
> 
> 
> > jaybirch said:
> ...


CR is right about posting the Fujifilm FinePix X100. It is a very unusual camera. It is a great fill-in article for lack of real Canon rumors. Also CR has the sense of just doing a brief mentioning rather than going into great deatil ,like the DPReview. So reader knows it is there, If you want more information (people like me) you can go to find it in another site.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 20, 2010)

hiplnsdrftr said:


> Posting this is incredibly relevant. It is the type of camera Canon should be making. I think that was the point of/spirit of the post.



I agree! Hopefully someone from Canon reads the rumor sites and fanboy forums and notes what is being talked about or requested.

This is also part of the reason for all the kvetching about the 60D. When Canon screws-up it is appropriate to complain.


----------



## ronderick (Sep 21, 2010)

The press release photo of the Finepix X100 looks great, but the ones posted on 
CNET really makes me wonder:

http://news.cnet.com/2300-17938_3-10004897-5.html?tag=mncol

I hope the people responsble for designing the camera body can do something. Without the
metallic finish/feel of the body, I really doubt people would dish out the $1500...


----------



## richy (Sep 22, 2010)

No IS either? woops! Fuji (i think) were just boasting about having phase detect af on the sensor for sub dslr cameras. Would it kill them to make an apsc camera like the x100 with phase detect and IS and a slew of fast light primes. Nobody really has done justice to the 'pro's personal camera' market, the oly pen got close but missed the mark, fuji have a go and again get it a bit wrong. If you are going to put a reasonable pricetag on it (i.e. over 750) then it better be shiny as hell and whilst this one starts off great it isnt as pretty under the skirt.

As for cr posting non canon stuff, thats cool, nobody forces anyone to read it and its not like everythings posted, just the more interesting stuff. Hell I saw the lr3 release and had paid for and downloaded the update before adobe bothered telling me. What the rest of the market is doing is important to canonites and its refreshing to get some highlights now and again


----------

